# 38 Gallon RARE African tank



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello everyone IM BACK!

Im starting a rare african tank it currently holds 1 male kyoga flameback and 4 females. 1 already has eggs and i just put them in yesterday! so yeah very exciting! Soon there will be christmas fulu's and 
Pundamilia Nyereri.

if theres any others that you guys can think of that would be awesome!


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you going to mix victorians? I hope not as they will cross breed.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

susankat said:


> Are you going to mix victorians? I hope not as they will cross breed.


Im putting together a victorian tank. but now you mention it. idk now


----------

